# Question about CZ75B trigger (Omega version)



## SouthernBoy

I have thought about getting a CZ 75B for some time now and this morning I stopped in to a local gun store to find that they have one in stock... the Omega version. Beautiful pistol with great feel and ergonomics but there is one drawback. I don't care for DA pistols, though I do own at present. I would probably buy the CZ 75B but the DA trigger pull is very heavy... and not that smooth to boot.

My question is this. Is the DA trigger easily to return a nice acceptable DA trigger? The SA release was fine as is, but the DA pull weight has to be over 16 pounds.


----------



## SouthernBoy

*Followup*
I found a site where I can get a number of parts to alleviate the heavy DA trigger, most important of which is a lighter hammer spring. The site is czcustom.com and their 13-pound spring seems to be the one to get.


----------



## TAPnRACK

You can send it off to Cajun Gunshots and have them do their popular CZ trigger job to lighten it up. My CZ 75BD was heavy and gritty at first, which is common, but really smoothed out after running some +P and regular ammo through it. The slide gets easier to manipulate as well and is quite tight fitting at first. If your going to work on it yourself... czcustom.com (CZUSA) is a great site to order from, i've had nothing but good experiences so far. As far as I know the Omega trigger only comes on the P-07 & P-09 duty (polymer) CZ's... but I could always be wrong.


----------



## SouthernBoy

TAPnRACK said:


> You can send it off to Cajun Gunshots and have them do their popular CZ trigger job to lighten it up. My CZ 75BD was heavy and gritty at first, which is common, but really smoothed out after running some +P and regular ammo through it. The slide gets easier to manipulate as well and is quite tight fitting at first. If your going to work on it yourself... czcustom.com (CZUSA) is a great site to order from, i've had nothing but good experiences so far. As far as I know the Omega trigger only comes on the P-07 & P-09 duty (polymer) CZ's... but I could always be wrong.


Thanks for the info. I just got back from buying it! Nice gun and will be a lot nicer once I do something with the trigger.

It is the Omega version and is not polymer. The model number is 91135 and the frame is steel as it attracts a magnet. I notice it is made in the Czech republic. My initial reaction is that it is heavy in comparison to most of my semi-autos, probably around the same weight as my Browning Hi-Power. The pointability of the gun appears to be very good and the sights come right up to my line of sight where they should be. Whatever they packed it in is messy and has impregnated the styrofoam where the gun rests in its case. So I will probably replace that lining with another piece of foam or maybe wrap the gun in a cotton wash cloth when it's in the case.


----------



## TAPnRACK

Lol... yeah, they glob the packing grease on em'.


----------



## bigjohn56

@SouthernBoy, Once you take that CZ 75BD to the range............you will be in love!


----------



## SouthernBoy

bigjohn56 said:


> @SouthernBoy, Once you take that CZ 75BD to the range............you will be in love!


It will be different from what I train with, which is most always a few Glocks and an M&P or two. Oh, and it's the 'B', not the 'BD' version.


----------



## bigjohn56

The D is just for the decocker version, the B is still a great gun. I love the heft to it as well as the balance. Very little recoil in either the 9mm or .40 SW versions. Makes me a better and more accurate shooter.


----------



## Philco

SouthernBoy congratulations on your new CZ pistol. Is this your first CZ ? I recently bought the 2075 Rami in 9mm and I'm quite taken with it. Some day I hope to get one of the full size CZ 75s, most likely the BD model. If you like your 75 as much as I do my Rami you are going to be one very pleased new CZ owner. Please let us know how it works out for you.


----------



## SouthernBoy

*Philco;*
Yes this is my first CZ product. I have been looking at them for maybe a half a dozen years. The reason I never bought one is that I do not care for DA pistols... with one exception. I do like the Beretta and Taurus 92 series. And I have owned other DA pistols in years past.

But I just thought I would like to have a CZ 75 for my collection. The feel is very similar to my Browning Hi-Power Mark III-S (bought new in 1989), which is to say very good. As for carry guns, my carry stable has Glocks, M&P's, Kahr's, and a Ruger LCP in it. A couple of the Glocks and a few M&P's are my first choice for carry guns. I already mentioned that my primary carry is one of my gen3 G23's.

I'll field strip and clean up the CZ 75 tomorrow and get a better chance to closely examine the gun on my gun desk. May not be able to hit the range for a week since there is a lot going on lately. But that's okay... I'll find the time. I'll take it along with my M&P 9 Pro Series, which I shoot a lot, just to compare the two. But first, I need to order a 13 pound hammer spring to get that double action pull weight down. I found out that the factory spring is a 20 pounder. I haven't put my lyman gauge on the gun yet but before I do I'd better make sure it can handled a 20 pound trigger. There is a limit.

I'll let you know how the gun shoots when I get it on a range and thanks for the kind words.


----------



## SouthernBoy

Well I just ordered the 13 pound hammer spring and an old style CZ 75 gun case from czcustom. The gun case my CZ came in has molded (as in shaped) styrofoam in which the gun rests. The other (top) part has your standard foam you see in most cases. The styrofoam has been impregnated with oil from the gun as it was shipped from the factor (was built in February) and this gets on the outside of the gun every time I put it in the case. For now the gun is in a cardboard gun box I keep for special situations.

In watching and reading about the install of the 13 pound hammer spring, this should reduce the pull significantly. I hope it doesn't cause light primer strikes but since I won't be carrying this gun, that is not a major issue. Doesn't mean I wouldn't grab it if I had to but it is not likely to live in my carry stable. Neither do my 1911's, my Browning Hi-Power, and my Ruger revolvers, for that matter. (there are other guns but this is enough for the moment)


----------



## GCBHM

I must admit that I've been looking hard at the CZ. It just feels good and I have not heard or read one bad thing.


----------



## SouthernBoy

*GCBHM*
It does feel good in the hand... nice heft and solid. Go ahead and get one. Look at it this way. It's a lot less expensive than a good set of golf clubs and it will last much longer as well. I tell my wife and others that firearms and shooting is my golf (I don't golf).


----------



## Mik3e

SouthernBoy said:


> In watching and reading about the install of the 13 pound hammer spring, this should reduce the pull significantly. I hope it doesn't cause light primer strikes ...


It's been recommended that the firing pin spring also be replaced to avoid light primer strikes. I think I got that info from Cajun Works.


----------



## SouthernBoy

Hit the range for the first time since March 3. I had a partial knee replacement on March 7 so between recuperating and physical therapy from that, medical appointments and followups, and my wife having to go back into physical therapy for her second knee replacement done last year, my time has been limited. Today was my first opportunity to hit the range (they are only open in the mornings on two week days).

I took my M&P 9 Pro Series 4.25" barrel, as usual, and my new CZ 75B for its first outing. Right away I was hit with a big surprise. I have been shooting this M&P for four years now and generally shoot it pretty well. But the CZ did better. Tighter groups and better in timed target presentation (flip from edge to face to edge). Makes no sense but there it is. The sights are a little small for quick acquisition but the fact that the gun is a natural pointer makes up for this. In a word, I was impressed. And even with the 13-pound hammer spring, there were no malfunctions of any kind. The gun performed flawlessly. Even with reloads from a California supplier.

So there you have it. I'm going again in two week and will take a different gun to pair against the CZ. Very accurate. It's a keeper.


----------



## desertman

Mik3e


> "t's been recommended that the firing pin spring also be replaced to avoid light primer strikes. I think I got that info from Cajun Works."


Excellent advice! CZ's do have stiff firing pin springs!


----------



## desertman

SouthernBoy
Congratulations on your new purchase of a CZ. You can also carry that pistol cocked and locked if it has a manual safety and is not the de-cocker model. I've never had any issues with the four that I own P01, P06, CZ 40 P and the CZ 75 Compact. The P01, P06, and CZ 40 P are all de-cockers while the CZ 75 Compact is all steel with a manuel safety. CZ Custom and Cajun Gunworks are excellent people to do business with. CZ's have quite a following and for good reason. You are correct in that it is similar to the Browning Hi-Power only in DA.


----------



## SouthernBoy

desertman said:


> SouthernBoy
> Congratulations on your new purchase of a CZ. You can also carry that pistol cocked and locked if it has a manual safety and is not the de-cocker model. I've never had any issues with the four that I own P01, P06, CZ 40 P and the CZ 75 Compact. The P01, P06, and CZ 40 P are all de-cockers while the CZ 75 Compact is all steel with a manuel safety. CZ Custom and Cajun Gunworks are excellent people to do business with. CZ's have quite a following and for good reason. You are correct in that it is similar to the Browning Hi-Power only in DA.


Yep, it is similar in feel to my Browning. And while I am still not a fan of DA pistols (used to have quite a few), I have to say this one is one of the best I have owned. I did try double action firing yesterday and it was an easy transition from the DA to the SA trigger, which surprised me quite a bit. And even though there is no noticeable reset "click" or feel, you can sense where reset takes place and I did that as well. So it is a keeper for my collection.

Still probably wouldn't carry it on a regular basis, but I wouldn't be hesitant to take it along on if I were of a mind to do this. So it will live in my backup carry stable.... once I find a holster for it. As for carrying cocked and locked, I have never been comfortable with that. And I own two 1911's and that Browning. It's just me, that's all. DAO pistols without externally settable safeties are still my preference for carry guns.


----------



## desertman

SouthernBoy


> "As for carrying cocked and locked, I have never been comfortable with that."


I can understand that, I have four 1911's and a Sig P238 and would only carry them cocked and locked in an outside waistband holster. I've practiced enough where I can disengage the safety while drawing the weapon. I still do not like the idea of having to disengage a safety in an emergency situation. I don't find the transition from DA to SA to be a problem. I have a Berretta 92 FS Inox, beautiful gun, but a bit too bulky for a "nine". Same for my Sig 229 which is a .40. I find that the CZ compact series both the nine's and forty's are well designed guns hold the right amount of rounds and are not too bulky for concealed or every day carry. Who am I kidding? I just like the looks and feel of them and they do shoot great. However, I choose to carry my compact Glocks both G30 and G26 for every day carry because of their size round count and consistent trigger pull. Oh, and the Kahr MK40 which has never left my side since the day I bought it.


----------



## Maxit

I have the CZ 75B Omega and the DA pull doesn't bother me, especially since it's only required once per mag. As for a carry gun, as much as I love it, the size and weight rule that out. Nothing bigger for me than a 3.5" barrel and about 20 oz.


----------



## frgood

---Deleted


----------



## Bisley

You are correct to be comparing the CZ-75B to a Browning Hi-Power. I've always thought of mine as an improvement upon the Browning.

Now, order your Kadet .22 conversion kit for it - it will become your favorite .22 pistol. I use mine to introduce complete newbies to handguns. Most of them are hitting small targets with it very soon, and I then convert it to 9mm toward the end of the session. The transition is an easy one because the recoil is not bad with the heavy platform. They are usually thrilled with their new-found ability and anxious to get something of their own.

I didn't worry much about the DA trigger when I got my CZ-75B, for three reasons: (1) I never intended for it to be a carry weapon; (2) I knew it would get better with use (it did); and (3) if I did ever want to carry it and I was concerned about the trigger difference between DA and SA, I can carry cocked and locked, just like a 1911. 

I also have a CZ RAMI, which I do carry occasionally, and I carry it in DA mode, because I have practiced that way and it doesn't bother me. The RAMI is the most accurate compact I've ever fired, easily capable od 5" groups or less at 25 yards, and I'm a fairly average pistol marksman.


----------



## SouthernBoy

Bisley said:


> You are correct to be comparing the CZ-75B to a Browning Hi-Power. I've always thought of mine as an improvement upon the Browning.
> 
> Now, order your Kadet .22 conversion kit for it - it will become your favorite .22 pistol. I use mine to introduce complete newbies to handguns. Most of them are hitting small targets with it very soon, and I then convert it to 9mm toward the end of the session. The transition is an easy one because the recoil is not bad with the heavy platform. They are usually thrilled with their new-found ability and anxious to get something of their own.
> 
> I didn't worry much about the DA trigger when I got my CZ-75B, for three reasons: (1) I never intended for it to be a carry weapon; (2) I knew it would get better with use (it did); and (3) if I did ever want to carry it and I was concerned about the trigger difference between DA and SA, I can carry cocked and locked, just like a 1911.
> 
> I also have a CZ RAMI, which I do carry occasionally, and I carry it in DA mode, because I have practiced that way and it doesn't bother me. The RAMI is the most accurate compact I've ever fired, easily capable od 5" groups or less at 25 yards, and I'm a fairly average pistol marksman.


Thanks for the info. I do have an M&P 22 that is one heck of a fine shooting .22LR semi-auto. Love that thing.

I'll keep my CZ as is, of course I did install a 13-pound hammer spring. It is an accurate and enjoyable shooting gun. Maybe not quite as accurate as my gen3 Glock 19, but not far off.


----------



## SouthernBoy

Maxit said:


> I have the CZ 75B Omega and the DA pull doesn't bother me, especially since it's only required once per mag. As for a carry gun, as much as I love it, the size and weight rule that out. Nothing bigger for me than a 3.5" barrel and about 20 oz.


Mine is also the Omega series.


----------



## GCBHM

SouthernBoy said:


> *GCBHM*
> It does feel good in the hand... nice heft and solid. Go ahead and get one. Look at it this way. It's a lot less expensive than a good set of golf clubs and it will last much longer as well. I tell my wife and others that firearms and shooting is my golf (I don't golf).


Well, SB, I finally put mine on layaway yesterday. I got the CZ-75B Omega as well. I agree the DA trigger pull is quite heavy, but the SA is nice. I shot the Tristar version prior to buying to make sure I liked the way they shoot, and it was a dream. I can only imagine the CZ is even smoother. I have not spoken with anyone who has shot one that did not fall in love with it. I'm sure you've shot yours by now, but the thing is just accurate and smooth. It is solid and well balanced, as everyone has said, and I have to say I'm glad I got one before the price goes up. Word is getting out about this gun, and I believe it won't be long before price reflects the demand. I got mine for $489, which I felt is a good price. The quality far our reaches this price.


----------



## SouthernBoy

*GCBHM*
Yep, the CZ 75 is a fine handling and shooting pistol. I'll keep this one. You may want to try the 13 pound hammer spring just to see if you like it. Makes quite a difference and I have had no light primer strikes with it. Nice gun to have in one's collection. And it is pretty easy to clean though not as easy to field strip as a Glock.

Yep, it's a keeper.


----------



## Bisley

When I purchased my CZ-75B, several years ago when they could still be had for not much more than $400, they included a small target card showing a two shot group fired with S&B factory ammo from a machine rest at 25 yards. I have been able to reproduce that a couple of times with hand loads, something I can't do with any other pistol except the G20 10mm. 

When the .22 conversion is installed, it does almost as well with high velocity ammo, like MiniMags. The Kadet .22 Kit comes with a very tight fitting slide, and mine required a very light sanding in a couple of places to make it fit precisely and work smoothly. This is something that any thoughtful person can do, with a very light 'touch,' and I believe it enhances accuracy and reliability considerably.


----------



## OldRed

If you put in Cajun Gun Works Extended Fringe pin a CZ 75 will bust NATO small rifle primers with a 13 pound pound hammer spring. In fact the only thing I've found David's extended firing pin won't pop every time with an 11.5 pound spring is a round or two out 50 of S&B 9MM ball. ammo. The all when bang on the second strike. With the stock firing pin my CZ-75BD wouldn't shoot a BIC pen over 2 inches up in the air when the pistol was held straight up.

Almost all new guns come with heavy hammer springs and short firing pins to be sure a pass California's drop test.

Red


----------



## hotchilipowder

In another Thread someone said the CZ Duty with manual safety could be carried with round in chamber and hammer on safety notch or all the way down with the manual safety OFF..........any other thoughts on this carry medthod?


----------



## Bisley

hotchilipowder said:


> In another Thread someone said the CZ Duty with manual safety could be carried with round in chamber and hammer on safety notch or all the way down with the manual safety OFF..........any other thoughts on this carry medthod?


I have the CZ-75B and it can be carried cocked and locked, just as you would carry a single action 1911, or the hammer can be let down with a round in the chamber for a DA first shot, in which case the safety is not needed, because it fires the first shot just like any striker fired or DA pistol, or double action revolver.

The safety is not quite as 'convenient' as on most modern 1911s, but a little bit of dry fire practice should remedy most of that.


----------



## SouthernBoy

Bisley said:


> I have the CZ-75B and it can be carried cocked and locked, just as you would carry a single action 1911, or the hammer can be let down with a round in the chamber for a DA first shot, in which case the safety is not needed, because it fires the first shot just like any striker fired or DA pistol, or double action revolver.
> 
> The safety is not quite as 'convenient' as on most modern 1911s, but a little bit of dry fire practice should remedy most of that.


Yes you could allow the hammer to go to full rest since two things would be working in your favor. The firing pin would not be contacting the cartridge prime and the firing pin has a safety block which would be enabled.


----------

